# New Baby Caribe From France.



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm proud to present you these littles _P.caribe_ i bought from Iktus aqua, a fishdealer located in France.














































++


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice caribes !!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pickup, any full tank shots?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome !


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your fish look great but I agree that some full tank shots would be nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice little shoal. congrats


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

They are in a 55G... But I prepare a 80G... Pics are coming.

Thanks for the commentS.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

cute little killers!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

nice memen

hope they get as big as Michel's ones!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I love baby caribe. They look awesome!


----------

